# Wed. 3/11/09



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Deep dropping for grouper and tilefish!!!

Conditions are looking right!!!

$150 per person


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

How many people are you looking to fish and how long of a trip is it?


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

what time are you leaving in the am? i may be interested


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

8hrs long but hopfully we'll finish off the grouper early.

I plan on leaving around 0630 from zeke's and I plan on taking 5 folks


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

How many more do you need I might have 2 for thur.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

That makes 4

Thanks paul


----------



## JSMITH (Oct 5, 2007)

PM sent .


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

How'd you do?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

It was bumpy early and the crew wanted to be in early so converted it to an inshore trip. We caught 20 of the biggest sheephead I've seen in a long time ranging from 7-9lbs. One of the guys got soome pics he said he would email when he got back to Minnesota.


----------

